# New Zealand Bound



## Poundsteetcrea (Jul 13, 2015)

Hope you guys are well, I just wanted to pick your brains a bit.
I have been offered work in Christchurch. NZ
I am from Canada whats the going rate by hour or pm2 

Future work projects for 2016 have taken a bit of a hit due to oil crash 


Hows the cost of living compared to wages for our trade?
Thanks a milllion everyone
Before I drag the kids and the mrs. over I need to know if we could even afford the offer.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/general/aboutnzis/contactus


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Difficult questions to answer and so many things will affect your situation, Getting somewhere to live wont be easy so sort that first, Wages depend on your skill level and who you work for but wages are like everywhere, What money you get will go out on bills, Im not in chch but if you get somewhere to live and get stuck in you should be able to get by.....................Theres work for sure but its not the promised land, You not going to make a fortune.


----------

